# Just saw fish blowing up - on pier cam of all things



## Surf_Maruader (Feb 26, 2018)

I get excited this time of year, so bear with me and all the posts. But I'm sure you'll like what I saw. I tried to upload videos I got with my phone off the oceana pier cam about 30 minutes ago. There's albies blowing up all over the place. In video number 2, there's a huge slow-moving school of fish (didn't look like a bait ball, you could see the fish) with blowups and birds diving in it. I'm guessing that's choppers.


----------



## SPLBlazer (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm heading down to NC early may, the closer it gets the more I itch to fish. I check here pretty much every day just to see whats poppin'. I like seeing the reports and news about fish coming active, so keep at it...haha


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What pier?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Surf_Maruader said:


> I get excited this time of year, so bear with me and all the posts. But I'm sure you'll like what I saw. I tried to upload videos I got with my phone off the oceana pier cam about 30 minutes ago. There's albies blowing up all over the place. In video number 2, there's a huge slow-moving school of fish (didn't look like a bait ball, you could see the fish) with blowups and birds diving in it. I'm guessing that's choppers.


Here you go Kingfisher...LOL


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol thanks. All those days I spend staring at the water screw my eyes up, no choppers or falsies in range of casting yet, I'll have the metal rod out tomorrow with me though


----------



## Surf_Maruader (Feb 26, 2018)

Went out down to A-Beach Saturday/Sunday, conditions were awful Saturday, but tons and tons of bait, birds diving in it, no fish. Albies were at Cape Lookout and not sure where the blues were. Same deal Sunday, bait bait and more bait - big glass minnow and mullet. Surf was flat. Could see albies off the beach, probably within casting distance from end of a pier, but they never came in close. But I'm guessing any day could be nuts with the amount bait in surf.


----------



## Yallweh (Aug 6, 2017)

I was down there on Friday and same thing, except the weather was clear on Friday. Saw lots of birds working the water when we showed up in the morning, but no fish.


----------

